# After effects of miscarriage



## moonflower

Hi,

This is the first time I've used this / a forum so apologies if my post is a bit lengthy! 

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks on the 16th of May 2008; this was my husband and my first pregnancy. It was planned and we were really excited. I bled (spotted) right from the beginning....assured that it was quite normal but my doctors still needed to keep an eye on it... and then it happened. 

I've now stopped blaming myself for it (even though I did all the right things right from the beginning) and we are trying again. However, after the miscarriage, I bled for 2 weeks, then I had an extremely light period 1 month later. We went to the doctor, she said we could try again and then I had a really really heavy period 2 weeks later, and then 3 weeks later (last Saturday), I started spotting (brown colour) and I had cramping. In fact, I'm still spotting but the cramping stopped this morning. I saw my doctor this Tuesday and she said that there is a possibility that I could be pregnant and she did a pregnancy test. It came out negative but I expected that because officially, I'm due my next period on the 8th of August. She has advised that I wait 2 weeks and depending on the outcome, test again. I feel desperate to be pregnant again. Does anyone know if implantation bleeding can last this long (with cramps) or is my cycle just completely messed up? I used to be able to tell when I was ovulating (period type pain 2 weeks before my period) but now I can't tell. I hope there is someone out there who has had a similiar experience / can offer any advice.


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:Sorry for you loss :hug:

Its a strange one with miscarriages because everyone is different I had one last year and was pretty much the same as you, I have just had my 2nd m/c and it was different in the fact that I had no pain just a bit of cramping here and there but I bled for 10 days and then it has stopped. 

I plan on trying straight away! I also had an idea when I ovulated.... a m/c can mess up your system for quite some time so my advice is if you are ready keep trying and take your Dr's advice and test in a couple of weeks, easier said than done I know and I hope you get your :bfp:soon x x x


----------



## tillymum

Hi Moonflower.
I had an erpc on May 8th, I waited 46 days for my first AF which was like a normal AF. 2 weeks later I started spotting/light bleeding, Doc prescribed antibiotics, it cleared up for a few days then I had a light bleed then a few days later a very heavy bleed which I assumed was my 2nd AF but after a few days I realised it wasn't. Went back to doctor who said it was my hormones regulating themselves post m/c that it can take a while for things to settle down. He prescribed progestorone tablets to regulate things, but also did a pregnancy test to be sure I wasn't pregnant. That evening my 'real' AF made an apperance 28 days after my 1st, so far so good no more bleeding and I feel like things have finally settled down. (fingers crossed!!!) I didn't start the tablets and I'm not going to. Like you I could always tell when I ovulated, but now I haven't a clue.

I hope things settle down soon for you and you get your :bfp:


----------



## moonflower

Hi Tillymum and Boobaby04,

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to reply properly to your responses, I've been unwell for the past couple of weeks and now I'm unwell again.... It turns out that it wasn't implantation bleed at all. My doctor thought I had an infection in the womb area and I was put on some nasty tablets for a week which gave me the most dreadful runs. Basically, I'm having periods every 2 weeks, started again last night and I've got dreadful cramps. She won't refer me to another gynaecologists until another 3-6 months - but I have just been left to get on with it. She said that I'm likely to be ovulating on day 7 which is no good to me if I'm bleeding for 8 days. She also said that it's common for women to bleed every 2 weeks after a miscarriage. I don't want to bleed every 2 weeks, I just want things to get back to normal so we can start trying again properly. What do I do? Every time I have a period, I keep hoping that it will go back to it's normal 28 day cycle but it doesn't. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## terridayle

Hi there,

I'm experiencing something similar but much different than this. I had a D&C on May 1st, it took 9 weeks before I had my first cycle, it last 7 days and was very heavy. I was told I could start trying to conceive again once I had a second cycle. So I became excited and figured I'd be trying again by now. It is now over 6 weeks since the beginning of my first cycle and still not second cycle :( They want me to go for yet another ultrasound after my second cycle to make sure nothing was left behind during the D&C, but at this point I'm almost giving up on having a second cycle, anyone else had this type of thing?


----------



## moonflower

Hi there,

By a D&C, does that mean yours was a "managed m/c"? I've not had this procedure done so I'm sorry that I can't empathise in that way but I am really sorry for your loss and I do understand what you are going through. I thought I had my first period 6 weeks after my m/c but my cycle hasn't gone back to normal at all; its been occurring every 2 weeks since then. I know it's easy to say try not to get stressed because I am really stressed too. :hug:


----------



## todteach

Hi there. I'm not posting this to worry or upset anyone. I'm terribly sorry if I do. Here goes.......

I had a missed miscarriage in May this year at approx three months. Had spotted at first, thought nothing of it. My husband made me go to emergency when I started complaining of cramps. I then started to bleed. I ended up being booked for a d&c the next day. After my first (that's right I said first)d&c, I had terrible pains and was passing large silver coloured clots.....thought this was normal as I had never had a d&c before. Thought I was just being a bit of a wimp. I returned to work, a week after my surgery and was put on "light" duties. I ended up leaving work to go to the doctor's because I still was not well. I still had heavy bleeding and huge pains across my stomach. It ended up that I had retained products left over from conception. In other words the surgeon hadn't cleaned everything out of me. Did you know that when a d&c is done, it is a blind sweep, no camera? 

I was put on antibiotics and had a second d&c, scheduled eleven days after my first d and c. Off work for another week. Now, with that being said, it is not typical but can happen. My bleeding then stopped, within a week of my second d&c. Physically, it was a long road for me. I caught a viral infection after returning to work after my second surgery and had to be home for five more days. 

If your doctor has checked you bhcg levels down to zero (or below five) that should mean that there are no retained products. This is what I was told. But you may still be bleeding on and off again because of the infection. When is your last day for your meds? 

If the medication doesn't clear things up, insist on an ultrasound, even if you have to go to emergency. 

Sorry, if this has upset anyone. :hug:


----------



## SJK

sorry for your loss m/f xx
and hugs to todteach for what you have been through :hugs: xx


----------



## terridayle

Hey,

Well I finally began my second cycle, on day 50!!! When my cycle comes to a halt I have to go for another ultrasound and as long as all looks good I should be okay to start trying again. This cycle has been much more normal then the first one after the D&C. 

I suppose it was a managed m/c - I was approaching my 15th week when I started spotting, doctor did an internal exam and said there was a lot of blood and she thought I was going to lose the baby. Was send for an ultrasound and sure enough the baby was size wise 9 weeks 3 days, but it didn't seem like I was going to miscarry on my own, so two days after the ultrasound they did the D&C.


----------



## JJF

Moonflower-I know this has to be so stressful for you, waiting on your af to return is just frustration and then to not know what your body is doing on top of it all is awful. I'm sure someone will come along that has had more symptoms like yours (my af returned fairly normal after 3 M/C's). I seems odd to me that you would now be bleeding EVERY 2 weeks, I know everyone is different but that seems odd, doesn't it. Sorry I'm not any help but try to hang in there!


----------

